

An Inside Look at how a VC Evaluates Startups Pt. II - Thun
http://blog.thomvest.com/vcevaluatingstartupsii/

======
bretthardin
The investment memo is critical for founders to understand. These are all the
questions that you should be able to answer when seeking financing.

This memo will be the first thing the LPs ask for if the VCs investment goes
south, meaning, your company fails.

------
scv3
Thanks for posting a download of the cap table, will be useful if we go out
for funding.

------
jaequery
Thought I was going to read about how they "REALLY" evaluate startups.

